# Promenaea



## Roy (Dec 3, 2008)

Hoping a member may be able to help with POD holding times for Promenaea.
I have 2 lovely yellow w/spots Proms that are just starting to bloom and I wish to cross them but I have no idea how long the pods should hold for "green pod" culture or to maturity.


----------



## P-chan (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't know that info, but many flaskers prefer the pods NOT be green...Just a thought.


----------



## arcticshaun (Dec 4, 2008)

Roy,

I didn't find much more info on this site (between 75-225 days depending on the species of Promenaea) but I'll provide the link:

http://members.iinet.net.au/~barryg/SPECIES.htm

Shaun


----------



## Roy (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Shaun, have that site but as you indicate, the variation in times is crazy, impossible to work with those, particularly when I using hybrids as parents. Hopefully someone will know because of their own work will help.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 5, 2008)

I wish you good luck!!! If you have any results in flasking them, please post a pic...


----------

